# A few questions!



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya,

I hope you dont mind but I have a few questions?!

I am just at the beginning of a cycle of which I am sharing my eggs. I have just gone on the pill. My questions are, When I come off the pill and start with the d/r drugs etc what does the recipient do drugs wise? and I have been told that the recipient is on HRT at the mo, why would she be on that?

None of the above really matters, Im just being my usual nosey self  

Thanks

Love Tracey
xxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Tracey

Good luck for your cycle - I do hope you and your recipient have the happy outcome you both so wish for.

The recipient will be taking HRT at the same time as you start your stimming drugs. The HRT is to stimulate the lining of the womb to boost its growth and prepare for embryo transfer. If she is already on HRT it could be for other reasons, which I don't know about, but when I recieved donor eggs in Feb I started HRT on base line scan day - the same day the donor started her injections.

Good Luck 

Ginger xxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for that info ginger  

I really hope we both get a happy outcome too!

Love Tracey
xxxx


----------

